# Community online stellen



## scorpion4000 (17. Oktober 2005)

Hallo !

Ich programmiere & designe schon seit ca. 1 Jahr an einer
gesamten Community (Forum, Chat, eigene Nickpages, eigene Homepages, Fotoalben,
Gruppen, Fotobewertung,...), und denke dass ich in
ca. 2-3 Monaten fertig bin.
Es handelt sich dabei um eine asp.net anwendung/ seiten
und als DB der MS SQL Server.

ich habe nur noch ein problem, und zwar die
onlinestellung der gesamten Community,

ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir einen windows server mieten soll
(mehr als 80€/Monat würde ich jedoch als schüler nicht ausgeben)
kennt jemand einen billigen anbieter der windows server vermietet,

oder ist für den anfang eine webspace ausreichend ? da ist aber das problem das die 
chatanwendung nicht für eine webfarm gedacht ist

ich habe auch schon überlegt ob ich mir eine internetverbindung (~10mbit uplink mit flatrate und fixe ip), einen server+usv zulege.

welche lösung haltet ihr für die beste ?
oder hat jemand eine andere idee wie ich meine community online stellen kann ?

mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Dominik M.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (17. Oktober 2005)

scorpion4000 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir einen windows server mieten soll
> (mehr als 80€/Monat würde ich jedoch als schüler nicht ausgeben)


Einen eigenen Server ist dafür im Moment sicherlich over-powered. Hinzu kommt, dass du für 80 Euro keinen gescheiten Server (mit Support) erhalten wirst (Preislage ist dabei ungefähr das doppelte wie von dir veranschlagt).

ASP.net-fähiger Webspace sollte dort sicherlich erstmal reichen. Damit du den zu bezahlbaren Preisen bekommst, würde ich ernsthaft mal mit dem Gedanken spielen, als Database-Backend auf MySQL umzustellen. MySQL ist bei fast allen Hostern bereits installiert und bekommst eine oder mehrere Datenbanken bereits mitgeliefert. MS-SQL-Datenbanken müssen in der Regel meist teuer hinzu gebucht werden (30-40 Euro alleine für die MS-SQL-Datenbank).



> ich habe auch schon überlegt ob ich mir eine internetverbindung (~10mbit uplink mit flatrate und fixe ip), einen server+usv zulege.


Da hänge an dein Budget mal ne "0" monatlich ran und dann sollte auch das möglich sein


----------



## scorpion4000 (17. Oktober 2005)

danke für deine antwort



			
				Arne Buchwald hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ASP.net-fähiger Webspace sollte dort sicherlich erstmal reichen.



welche/n anbieter würdest du empfehlen ?


----------



## scorpion4000 (17. Oktober 2005)

wie wär der hier ?

1&1 Business Pro (Windows) 

der hätte sogar 2 ms sql db dabei,

mfG


----------

